

The Trip Treatment - juanplusjuan
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/02/09/trip-treatment

======
bdm
It's brilliant. I wonder why people have a knee-jerk reaction to drugs as
being "bad". Research and writing like this are quite promising.

> Only 10 percent of drug users have a problem with their substance. Some 90
> percent of people who use a drug—the overwhelming majority—are not harmed by
> it. This figure comes not from a pro-legalization group, but from the United
> Nations Office on Drug Control, the global coordinator of the drug war. Even
> William Bennett, the most aggressive drug czar in U.S. history, admits:
> “Non-addicted users still comprise the vast bulk of our drug-involved
> population.” - Why Animals Eat Psychoactive Drugs
> [[http://goo.gl/7vB8Eu](http://goo.gl/7vB8Eu)]

Drugs not only can be used responsibly, but they should be. We are needlessly
Luddite about this type of stuff. I think within the next decade we'll see a
paradigm shift towards a much wider societal acceptance of "brain drugs."

